# Wildschweinfahrwerk



## Deleted 10349 (14. November 2003)

Hallo Wildsau-Züchter!

Zu den Fahrwerkeinstellungen einer Wildsau hätte ich ein paar Fragen.
Zwar beschreibt ihr in der "Betriebsanleitung" die Möglichkeiten die man
hat aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten würde ich gern noch wissen.

Veränderung des Übersetzungsverhältnis:
Über die drei Bohrungen an der Wippe kann das Verhältnis verändert werden,
aber welche Bohrung bringt welches Verhältnis (Bezeichnung der Löcher im
Einbauzustand der Wippe)? Ober, Mitte, Unten?

Veränderung des Lenkwinkels:
Über die Dämpferaufnahme am Hauptrahmen kann ich den Lenkwinkel variieren.
Wie ändert sich der Lenkwinkel abhängig von der Position der Bohrung zum
Sattelrohr? Schon klar das ihr keine Winkelangaben mach könnt ich will
nur wissen wann der Winkel größer bzw. kleiner wird.

Änderung der Hinterbaulänge ist klar.

Danke für die Auskünfte!
Ride On!


----------



## Das Waldi (15. November 2003)

Schau mal hier: http://www.alutech-bikes.com/faqs.html 

Greets TN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10349 (15. November 2003)

@ TheNoOne
Das sind die gleichen Angaben wie in der Betriebsanleitung, soweit
war ich schon, möchte es aber genauer wissen. Danke trotzdem!

Ride ON!


----------



## AlutechCycles (16. November 2003)

Hi tribal warrior,

also es ergeben sich folgende verhältnisse:

oben: 1:3,44
mitte: 1:3,55
unten : 1:3.66

bezüglich des lenkwinkels gilt, sobald du in der lochreihe höher gest, desto steiler der winkel, je tiefer du gehst desto flacher.


greetz chris


----------



## Deleted 10349 (17. November 2003)

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## blaubaer (23. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Alutech _
> *Hi tribal warrior,
> 
> also es ergeben sich folgende verhältnisse:
> ...



wie ist das ?? bei welchem der löcher hat mann am meisten federweg ??
mit diesen verhältnissen kann ich leider nicht viel anfangen


----------



## Deleted 10349 (23. November 2003)

Am untersten Loch!

Rechenbeispiel: 
Verhältnis 1:4 am Hinterbau, Hub am Dämpfer 50mm ergibt 200mm Federweg
Verhältnis 1:2 am Hinterbau, Hub bleibt gleich ergibt 100mm Federweg
(einfachere Zahlen zum besseren Verständnis)
Stimmt doch so, oder? Falls nicht korrigiert mich!

Ride On!


----------

